# Too embarrassed to exercise



## jennah

I really want to start exercising, go out in the mornings to jog for a while. The issue is that I'm way too embarrassed to exercise in front of people. I don't want anyone to see me running.

I can't exercise at home because we don't really have any exercise equipment, and I have issues with my parents seeing me/knowing that I'm exercising. I don't know why. It just bothers me. Plus we used to have an exercise bike, and I used it almost every day, and they were constantly making jokes about it and telling everyone else about it like it was some huge deal. For some reason they think it's funny that I want to exercise. 

So I figured to solve the issue of people seeing me outside I'd go running really early in the morning. That would be fine except that both my parents get up around 4 am for work and no way can I get up earlier than that. There are two issues with them: 1, I don't want them knowing that I'm running, again, for some reason it embarrasses me, and 2, it's a guarantee that when I tell them I'm going out running, my dad will laugh at me and make some stupid joke and my mom will tell me to go back to bed :roll

I don't know how to get over this. A few days I have gotten up early, gotten ready, and been about to go downstairs when I hear them down there and decide to forget about it. I could try to "sneak out" but somehow I doubt it would work. 

Does anyone have some advice?


----------



## Lixxy Pixxy

Can I ask, do you and your family have weight issues? Whether it be over or under weight. I can't image why your parents wouldn't want you to be fit. Do they normally tease you about other things too? 

You should put on some headphones, run down stairs, and as your going out the door say "I'm going for a run!" And just keep going! Once they realize that you don't care what they think, they will stop teasing you or at least you won't let it get to you.


----------



## Bethy

I'm the same way. I want to join a gym really badly, but I'm wayy to embarrassed to actually do it. Which sucks, because the whole point to going to a gym is to get in shape and be healthy, but I feel like I'm going to be judged by the people there.


----------



## Sproggy

I used to have a problem with this and would avoid all forms of excercise including PE which I always had some excuse for. Is there any particular sport that you like? I found that once I started dancing, my fear gradually left me because I was having fun (or something like that o.e). Maybe you could do some form of excercise that you really love?

If not, why not something slow and secrective like sit-ups ect. It doesn't have to be really tiring excercise for it to be excercise.

But the most important thing is to overcome that fear and just do what Lixxy Pixxy said, and just forget about everything around you and go running. They can tease you all they want at first, but if you're indifferent they'll soon get bored. Besides, you're keeping healthy, and doing something you want to do, and that's all that matters. Just ignore them. The first time you do it, is the hardest, but once you're out the door and running, you'll feel ten times better. 
Hope that helps


----------



## jennah

Lixxy Pixxy said:


> Can I ask, do you and your family have weight issues? Whether it be over or under weight. I can't image why your parents wouldn't want you to be fit. Do they normally tease you about other things too?
> 
> You should put on some headphones, run down stairs, and as your going out the door say "I'm going for a run!" And just keep going! Once they realize that you don't care what they think, they will stop teasing you or at least you won't let it get to you.


My parents and most of my extended family are overweight, yeah. I'm not, but I do want to lose a little bit of weight and just do something other than sit around all day. They tease me about little things all the time, not just this, and I know they don't do it to be mean, but it does get to me. Thanks for the idea, that might actually work! 

Thanks Sproggy and everyone else too... nice to know I'm not the only one. I horseback ride but I can't do it more than once or twice a week since it's so expensive.

I'll try to go out tomorrow morning and see how it goes.


----------



## Lixxy Pixxy

Good luck!


----------



## Colton

I don't have advice but I have to same problem as you. I don't want to exercise because I know my parents would find out and they would think it's "cute" or something, then they would tell the rest of my family, and then at every family reunion I would get patronizing comments from everyone telling me how strong I look. I wish my parents would just shut up. :/

I'll probably start exercising when I'm living of on my own, because I'm way too skinny for my height.


----------



## nSwany

You could try doing sit-ups/push-ups, you don't need anything for that! As for going outside, I'd recommend going for a walk, to a park/beach(if there is one). Don't worry what others might think of you if you go out for a jog, if it really bothers you, you could work on your posture at home. Really, exercising should be the least of your worries when it comes to SA, most of the time you don't even have to talk to anyone.


----------



## jennah

Colton said:


> I don't have advice but I have to same problem as you. I don't want to exercise because I know my parents would find out and they would think it's "cute" or something, then they would tell the rest of my family, and then at every family reunion I would get patronizing comments from everyone telling me how strong I look. I wish my parents would just shut up. :/


:yes This is the absolute story of my life.

So I finally went out today. Both my parents are off work so I was up before them - my mom was downstairs when I got back, but she didn't see me come in the door... she asked "Why are you up so early?" and I just said "I don't know" and walked away. If all goes well, they'll _never_ find out that I'm exercising! 

It was really nice being out so early. Literally no one was around. No one else outside, no house lights on, not even any cars driving past. It was so great not having to worry about anyone seeing me or how ridiculous I looked. If only I could be nocturnal :idea


----------



## FairleighCalm

try to accept yourself and your needs. what other people think feel do etc is none of yor business : )


----------



## twocrows

I think being scared to run outside is very common. So what if your dad says something? After you go a few times, they will probably be desensitized to it. I hate when people see me to. I recommend to run during hours when no one else is up in your neighborhood or on a school track (during off hours).

I know it sucks hearing "just ignore them!", but with running in public its really all you can do if you want to better yourself physically.


----------



## Frenger868

I am the exact same way! We have a stationary bike, but I don't want my family to see or know that I'm exercising, so I always have to wait until they're all out of the house! I would love to exercise every single day, but that never works out, as at least one other family member will be home. 

I'm too scared to go jogging outside too; even early in the morning. If I went out early, I would just be worrying about murderers and muggers the whole time.


----------



## Marlon

You all described me perfectly! :teeth I'd love to start jogging. I need the exercise lol but I don't want people to see me. I'm like the person above me, I just wait until everyone leaves the house and I hop on the treadmill.


----------



## nickw14

It's wierd I am the same way. I am not ashamed of my body and I'm not fat or anything but even just weight lifting in our basement I do only when no one else is around. I like riding my bike but i am afraid my parents will see me and think I'm sneaking out or something...

I don't know why this is...


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I'd tell them to mind their own business or to grow the **** up, since when is being healthy such a comedic move? Tell them to stop acting like 5 year olds.


----------



## Joe H

*i agree*

Wanted to go jogging but just no way i will go, cause i feel terrified about people seeing me.


----------



## aw1993

same. I just watch exercise videos, dance around my room with my ipod, and use the treadmill in my room


----------



## J6725

*Anonymous HS fitness center survey*

Hi my thesis topic is about these social, emotional and fitness issues in high school gym environments and your feedback from my anonymous survey will greatly influence my thesis design solution.

The survey link is below:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/QJH793J

Thanks!


----------



## Joe

jennah said:


> I really want to start exercising, go out in the mornings to jog for a while. The issue is that I'm way too embarrassed to exercise in front of people. I don't want anyone to see me running.
> 
> I can't exercise at home because we don't really have any exercise equipment, and* I have issues with my parents seeing me/knowing that I'm exercising. *I don't know why. It just bothers me. Plus we used to have an exercise bike, and I used it almost every day, and they were constantly making jokes about it and telling everyone else about it like it was some huge deal. For some reason they think it's funny that I want to exercise.
> 
> So I figured to solve the issue of people seeing me outside I'd go running really early in the morning. That would be fine except that both my parents get up around 4 am for work and no way can I get up earlier than that. There are two issues with them: 1, I don't want them knowing that I'm running, again, for some reason it embarrasses me, and 2, it's a guarantee that when I tell them I'm going out running, my dad will laugh at me and make some stupid joke and my mom will tell me to go back to bed :roll
> 
> I don't know how to get over this. A few days I have gotten up early, gotten ready, and been about to go downstairs when I hear them down there and decide to forget about it. I could try to "sneak out" but somehow I doubt it would work.
> 
> Does anyone have some advice?


Same, you need to think "**** it" and just force yourself to do it otherwise nothing will happen. When you get used to that thought it becomes a little easier on doing it another time, just need to get into the habit.


----------



## ACCV93

Yeah, I always feel awkward, anxious and out of place everywhere, especially at gyms LOL. Even though I'm pretty fit, it's just I've always been overly self-conscious of my body.


----------



## J6725

ACCV93 said:


> Yeah, I always feel awkward, anxious and out of place everywhere, especially at gyms LOL. Even though I'm pretty fit, it's just I've always been overly self-conscious of my body.


Yeh I always had those feelings myself when I was younger, so since I'm in grad school now, I finally have an opportunity to do something about these feelings that's me and most people have. My goal is to design an environment or possibly environments that's will solve these issues.


----------



## slider

dont join the gym thats a total waste of money :\

use what is called "freeweights + resistant bands = omg awesome"

resistant bands









basic pushup




basic situp




bicycle crunches




proper running form




dealing with shin splints




stretches and knee protection





cardio at home: p90x
control your diet: its as simple as drinking 3 8oz glasses of milk a day / 1000 mg of vitamin c / and a plate with a lot of vegetables and a small portion of meat (protein) while setting a colorie limit of about 1200-1500. Its always best to go ask your doctor and see what diet plan to make but ^this is the basic one most people follow.

running out doors: river beds are awesome

Dry river beds are a good source of sand. Sand is very difficult to run in and you will expend more calories vs running on a flat surface. The downside is you will get shin splints faster with the sand method vs flat level running surface.


----------



## sansd

I think it's weird that they make fun of you for it. I'm a bit afraid to jog outside because I think people will judge _how_ I'm doing it, I guess, rather than the fact that I am doing it.


----------



## Mishroom

I know what you mean, I am exactly the same! I like to keep those things to myself. Maybe if you can't go early in the morning maybe go at night time, I go jogging at night time because it gets me out the house, nobody's around, nobody can recognise you in the dark, it's fun, and it's also alot cooler so easier to run


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

I always felt like I was weird for not wanting people seeing me exercise, relieved to see that I'm not the only one! Luckily I'm alone in my house for the majority of every weekday so I'm always able to do my routines, just will never go jogging around the block. I didnt have an issue with PE in school though, to me it was just another class


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## millenniumman75

After getting
catcalled
honked at
smokescreened
shouted at
nearly tripped by a passing motorcyclist
nearly run over by a bicyclist
nearly hit in the head by someone throwing a full water bottle out the window
nearly hit by a car trying to leave the parking lot of a grocery store....three times!
pulled over by the police......twice
while running in the city, you can get over any embarrassment while exercising :wink.


----------



## chaosherz

I am in a similar situation, but while my family wouldn't laugh at me, I would still feel self-conscious about it. I haven't really done any regular sport/exercise since I was about 14, so I feel like starting something now would attract comments and judgement from those around me. I have wanted to join a gym for years but never have coz I am too self-conscious about what they would think, not to mention the people in the gym. Because I'm so skinny I feel like people would be looking at me and secretly laughing or talking behind my back like "look at that scrawny little guy trying to get big lol".

I've also wanted to take up surfing for ages but haven't for the same reason. It is a sport that requires a lot of upper body strength, and considering I have arms about the size of a 13yo boy, I feel like people would laugh at/judge me. I have a bike, and even that I can't go out and ride whenever I want because I don't want my parents knowing I ride it. I don't know why I still feel that way, it is such an irrational and stupid fear

Anyway, if your parents laugh at you for doing exercise, there is seriously something wrong with them. OK I can understand if they make a comment, but they should be encouraging you. Tell them that, stand up for yourself. You shouldn't stop yourself doing something because of what others think of you (advice I still need to take myself, I know).


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

That's like me kind of. My family likes to tease me about things too and they don't know it but it does get to me so they wonder why I have my earphones in a lot. I usually do some exercise infront of the tv when I'm at home alone (which is a lot) or when everyone's asleep and for some weird reason I have heaps of energy. I don't go running outside because I don't like to sweat and I'd feel weird knowing people can see me do this, especially of I'm alone. I don't know why but I just would like they're secretly judging me. I'm not overweight or anything either but I don't want to be lazy all day because I end up looking really bad for some reason? xo


----------



## MobiusX

Is it because you are overweight? you should use that for motivation, people doubting you, you should prove them wrong, join a gym and do what you can do, your parents don't have to know, let them ask you after they see results if you are exercising, you say yes and they will know you are taking it seriously since they can tell you are losing weight


----------



## thisismeyo

I'm the same exact way! I haven't lifted at the gym since I was in 10th grade, and now im graduated from high school.

theres a gym at the college. i wanna work out there but i have the thought in my head that i don't know how to work out HAHA and thats stopping me from going


----------



## BellaL

I'm the same haha. I've been asked by my friends to go out every evening and run to lose some weight but I found it ridicolous, I get tired very quickly and I need to sit down and drink water and wash my face aaand lot of silly things, so I do aerobic in my room every day. 
And if you're not okay with this then...you should stop caring about people...probably they won't even pay attention to you.


----------

